# Aristo-Craft heavyweights...advice on



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

lowering and shortening the gap between them. I might just have lucked in to a complete set of seven Aristocraft heavyweights to convert into CP cars to haul behind my AccuCraft Hudson and lowering them a tad and cutting down the gap beteen them will aid in making them look more 'scale', from what I've seen using the two cars I already have. I'm handy with tools and conversions, as well as the airbrush, and I'm pretty sure that there has been an article somewhere on just what I'm attempting to do. I'm more than happy to learn from my betters. 

Any advice would be much appreciated.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Tac, 
I have a article by Lawson Little on improving Aristo streamliners- so maybe the principle applies. 

He said that you could remove the bolster and try without- I don’t know how well this would work in the long term. 
He reduced the gap by taking off 25mm the coupler mounting arm (10mm for baggage cars), also remove the air- conditioning unit, otherwise it will foul on the railhead. 

All from Autumn 2003, G Scale Journal 

Alec.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac,

Here's a reference for gaining closer coupling between Aristo heavyweights.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#195160

Doc


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you both, Gentlemen. I'll just file these answers now. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## jwmurphy (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi TAC,

Check out http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips2...background

Jack


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Jack, for reminding me about Mr Schreyer! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I assume the Hudson is 1/32. I use Kadee #1 scale 820's with the swivel mount. Easy conversion and extra swing for curves.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for that info, Paul - if you care to PM me so that we can exhange pics I'd be very grabious. And yes, the Hudson is AccuCraft's, and it's pretty sad watching it haul my one CPR car around - you lose the effect, know what I mean?

The arrival of the $13 gallon here in yUK has served to put a serious crimp on my spare cash - we have to use my train funds to pay for incidental stuff like food, gas and stuff like that.









Best to all 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lightouse Restoration Fund


----------

